# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Rumour: Millers to leave

## eastendfan

I heard that the Millers are leaving - does anyone know anything more about this?

----------


## Bad Wolf

moving to rumour mill

----------


## *cinderella*

I havent heard anything, hope its not true cos the millers rock!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no i dont think this is true

----------


## Treacle

No they're not leaving, their contracts have been up for renewal already  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

why would they go, dawn is just about to arrive

----------


## willow

i think it is just a silly rumour

----------


## Treacle

Exactly Rach, the other daughter is about to arrive very soon and if they were leaving it would have been anounced by now especially as their contracts have been up for renewal  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

i dont think they are as bad as everyone makes out, i've started warming to them now, the kids will cause more havock as they get older

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> No they're not leaving, their contracts have been up for renewal already


Good  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> i dont think they are as bad as everyone makes out, i've started warming to them now, the kids will cause more havock as they get older


They were awful in the beginning but somewhat entertaining with it but I like how they've sort of been given some redeeming features now.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I could not stand them when they first arrived, but the have grown on me, like a fine wine  :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> I could not stand them when they first arrived, but the have grown on me, like a fine wine


I've liked them since they first arrived. though i have looked back to when they arrived almost a year ago as i recorded it and they all have changed so much. i mean Rosie used to shout everything. and i mean everything, all those arguments with paulkine over the bed and Keith she used to just shout and shout and shout! but knw we are seeing the more caring and sensitive side to her. Demi changed a lot too, maybe she's growing up quickly and of course being a mum and in a relationship again could change the way she acts but she used to be trouble with darren, nicking things, buncking off school, bullying the beale twins. Darrens changed too, he's a bit calmer now than he was when he first arrived, i dont think the millers are as much in your face as they were before. i've even noticed the change in voice in Demi and roise, their cockney london accents dont seem to be as strong as before.

----------


## [email protected]

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. hope they dont they are brill, cant see them leaving thou, they have got loads ov new story lines coming up, Dawns arrival and mickeys real dad ect

----------


## CrazyLea

glad they aint going they are good  :Smile:

----------


## hayley

i dont want the millers to leave! Although i do wish keith would do something with his hair!! but i suppose it is part of the look!

----------


## Abi

I'm pleased they're not leaving. I hated them to start with, but i've warmed to the parents over recent weeks. I think they've all proved themselves as great actors and actresses. I hope they get a couple of happy stories though!

----------


## true.moon

never heard this

----------


## eastendfan

I'm glad to hear that.

It was obviously just a rumour - one of my friends told me. Remind me not to listen to her about anything soap-related1

----------


## true.moon

where did your friend hear it

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I dont think it is true that they are leaving and i actually do think they should stay in Eastenders anyway

----------


## Princess

I hope its not true. I've really grown to the millers the past couple of weeks and it would be a real shame if they left. And anyway enough people are already leaving.

----------


## pops110874

:Ponder:  dont think there is any truth in this rumour - why would they bother introducing dawn and mickeys dad to the soap if they werent going to be a permanent fixture?

----------


## scott

I have not heard anythink. but it does not bother me

----------


## kayla05

yeah i dont want them to leave, in the beginning i werent that keen on them but i like them now, i also cant wait for the arrival of Dawn and mickeys new dad that should be a good storyline.

----------


## the_watts_rule

I quite like the Millers

----------


## JustJodi

*I have really warmed up to the Millers the past month or so, I still can not stomach Keith, theres just something about him I do not like,,, I am eagerly awaiting Dawn and Mickeys dad.. By the way.. where did this rumor come from, was it in the paper , on tv or the radio ?? or was it from some ones brothers cousins  nephew  *

----------


## crazygirl

i dont think the millers or slaters will be in eastenders next year i think they will become boring and e/e will bring new familys in

----------


## JustJodi

> i dont think the millers or slaters will be in eastenders next year i think they will become boring and e/e will bring new familys in


*Nah I think the Millers will still be around and the slatters too.. .. they tried bringing in that Asian family ( the Ferririas?? )that didn't work either ??* 
*The Millers have grown on the viewers I think they will be around for a good long time..Walford needs perment families,... Sam isnt married, no kids...Sonia and Martin.. married with no kids...Kat married/seperated no kids..mo married/seperated  and a kid .. think about it there aren't very many "couples" on the show cos EE writers can't seem to get their act together*

----------


## Flozza

i no i'd love it if Sam was happily married eventually she deserves it

----------


## squarelady

I hope it's a rumour and it stays that way. I thought the Millers were going to be like the Ferreiras all over again but I've really liked them! They've really proved themselves!

----------


## Bryan

the millers will be there until they are axed, they realise, unlike many of the stars, that sucess after the show is hard to find and so they remain loyal to the show, loads of stars get too big for their boots and leave, when they wont be good out of it and should just stay

as boring as the millers can be at times they will stay, and now that theyve had the demi/leo storyline, their atcing skills has been shown and eastenders and the miller actors would be fools to quit!

besides if this "rumour" were true, why would Dawn Miller be introduced to the show, shes beeing brought in to strengthen the miller family and give them more storylines, not for them to leave!

----------


## EJ2103

I really hope they dont go because they are such a real family and i think all of them are great actors!!!

----------


## Bryan

> I really hope they dont go because they are such a real family and i think all of them are great actors!!!


except for shana swash

----------


## luna_lovegood

aww thats sucks

----------


## xsoftladybugx

_Owww thats unfair i LOVE the millers_

----------


## alan45

> I really hope they dont go because they are such a real family and i think all of them are great actors!!!


Sorry but none of them could by any stretch of the imagination be described as good actors let alone great

----------


## CrazyLea

> except for shana swash


shana and gerry are the only two good ones there

----------


## alan45

Let the Millers all go nver to return

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes, send Keith Miller off to an early bath.  It's long overdue.

----------


## JustJodi

> Let the Millers all go nver to return


*Well I do not think the Millers will go quietly off into the sunset*

----------


## callummc

lets face it their rubbish,very few people watch ee for the millers,in fact some probably dont watch because of the millers

----------


## eastenderfan_91

i watch it for the millers i think they are great and they deserve to be in it it wouldnt be right with out them so i think millers to stay

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think the Miller's are a good family, it would be a shame to get rid of them after everything they have been through.

----------


## dddMac1

hope it's not true cause i like the millers

----------

